# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Компания «Белтелеком» подключила полуторамиллионного абонента byfly

## ByFly

Компания Белтелеком сообщает, что 22 ноября 2012 года был подключен 1 500 000-ый абонент *byfly* в Республике Беларусь.
 	Полуторамиллионным абонентом *byfly* стал Юрий Подъельский из города Новополоцка Витебской области. В Сервисном центре компании семья выбрала для подключения один из пакетов услуг &ndash; телефонную связь, интернет *byfly*, цифровое интерактивное телевидение *ZALA.*
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

